# How to get rust of stainless steel?



## cddogfan1 (Mar 13, 2008)

I had a custom rifle built a couple of years ago and I put a Hart Stainless Barrell on it.  The glass bead blasted the barell to give it a near matte finish.  Now after severl years of hard use I am getting some small rust spots.  I have rubed them with steel wool previously to get rid of them. But was wondering if rust remover would hurt the barrell or stain it if used.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't know about the rust remover, but rubbing _steel wool_ on stainless will compound the problem!

The steel will transfer oxide to the stainless and show up as more rust. In normal use you will not see any pitting of your stainless, just surface rust. Remove it with a Skotchbrite pad that is new and only used on stainless.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks,  I thought I had heard of that before.  I do not have any pitting just a little surface rust.


----------



## JohnK3 (Mar 13, 2008)

I would use some Flitz, or other stainless polish, and see if that helps.


----------



## jkoch (Mar 13, 2008)

Been there done that! Get it to a good gunsmith and have the barrel refinished. It is simple to do and any gunsmith who does any blueing knows how!


----------



## spurcollector (Mar 13, 2008)

try some Naval Jelly. works wonders, just don't use it on anything blued, It will remove the bluing. you can get the stuff at Lowes.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 13, 2008)

Jeff Phillips said:


> I don't know about the rust remover, but rubbing _steel wool_ on stainless will compound the problem!
> 
> The steel will transfer oxide to the stainless and show up as more rust. In normal use you will not see any pitting of your stainless, just surface rust. Remove it with a Skotchbrite pad that is new and only used on stainless.



Good advice. 

Scotchbrite pad with some Rem Oil or BreakFree CLP on it should take care of the problem spots.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Mar 13, 2008)

Kinda funny that stainless steel is rusting. I know the 400 series of stainless will rust over time. Unlike the 300 series, that with the high chrominum content, will not rust. I am confused as to any advice to give you....


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Mar 13, 2008)

4wheeling4life said:


> Kinda funny that stainless steel is rusting. I know the 400 series of stainless will rust over time. Unlike the 300 series, that with the high chrominum content, will not rust. I am confused as to any advice to give you....



I sale stainless steel valves. All s/s will show surface rust if it comes into contact with carbon steel or iron after it is pickled and pasivated. It is just on the surface and does not effect the performance of the material.

Wrought stainless is much less likely to show rust than cast material.

An experiment to show S/S rust: Rip open one of the iron oxide hand warmers, dump it into a ziplock with a s/s knife. In less than 24 hours the blade will be coated with rust. It can be removed with a Skotchbrite.


----------



## red tail (Mar 15, 2008)

Jeff Phillips said:


> I sale stainless steel valves. All s/s will show surface rust if it comes into contact with carbon steel or iron after it is pickled and pasivated. It is just on the surface and does not effect the performance of the material.
> 
> Wrought stainless is much less likely to show rust than cast material.
> 
> An experiment to show S/S rust: Rip open one of the iron oxide hand warmers, dump it into a ziplock with a s/s knife. In less than 24 hours the blade will be coated with rust. It can be removed with a Skotchbrite.



Me and ol' Jeffro was board at camp one day and tried it.


----------



## urbaneruralite (Mar 17, 2008)

I wouldn't use any abrasive on a bead blasted finish. In a similar situation just sprayed it with Inox and after letting it penetrate for half an hour and wiped the rust off.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Mar 17, 2008)

Light rust spots can be removed with tooth paste and an old rag...


----------



## rdhood (Mar 22, 2008)

look up electrolysis rust removal on Google. I am going to do it for some the rust on my AK builds.  The photos I have seen are remarkable.


----------

